# Pretty sweet...........



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Photo from trail cam...its been floating around here and there...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Pretty cool.

Horrible penetration. Must be a mechanical. :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

that can't be real can it? Wouldn't you need some pretty fast shutter speed to capture an image like that with minimal blurring. Why can you see through parts of the deer, but not other parts??


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

pretty sure it was from a cuddeback....ive seen some of there images where deer looked like they were flying through the air they were going so fast.....the area where you can see through is probaly from it moving so fast, must be a really fast trigger and shutter speed.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would have to say nice photo shop skills. Looks like some one took a picture of there deer laying on the ground and photo shopped it in. Never seen a deer run like that, it's head is going to plow into the dirt at the angle it is going.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

How about this one.....


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> I would have to say nice photo shop skills. Looks like some one took a picture of there deer laying on the ground and photo shopped it in. Never seen a deer run like that, it's head is going to plow into the dirt at the angle it is going.


Deer is not running....it is jumping.....doing the little a arrow just blew through my vitals jig.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

You can see threw parts of the deer? Show me another trail camera photo that has that in it. 100% photoshop.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

oh well, photo shopped or not, it's tiny


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=770732

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=769560

here is some more info.....guess the transparency happens with trail cams somtimes...i couldnt tell yah though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> You can see threw parts of the deer? Show me another trail camera photo that has that in it. 100% photoshop.


Ill see if I still have it, but I got a picture of a cow with a "transparent" head.

I get all kinds of weird crap on cameras when the animals are moving. Ghost images, "transparent" animals or parts of animals, double/triple/quadruple images on moving appendages.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Can't the transparent look be created by double exposing the film without moving the camera? In a trail cam, the camera is stationary so the background would stay the same but the deer would look transparent. Could that be what's happening in some of the pictures?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would almost garruntee they are digital. Digitally edited as well.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Dont you think if someone was that good at photoshop they wouldnt leave it so that you coulde see through the animal? Ive done some photoshoping before and I tell yah what in laying something like that and doing it that well is not just copy and paste.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am more impressed that all of these deer have corn by their feet. Must be a hard hunting over bait :eyeroll:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Better than putting money into PETA.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

RiverRob said:


> Better than putting money into PETA.


What? Explain Please


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

If someone is hunting legally and buying bait or feeders ect. Id rather have them do that and dump there money into hunting then be some crazy anti hunter, anti 2nd amendment, PETA nut job.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

RiverRob said:


> If someone is hunting legally and buying bait or feeders ect. Id rather have them do that and dump there money into hunting then be some crazy anti hunter, anti 2nd amendment, PETA nut job.


I am confused as well, what does baiting have to do with PETA? If some can't bait an animal in I doubt they are going to join PETA.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Put it this way....i

Exhibit A
Hunter/fisherman/outdoorsmans
Spends $$ on tags and hunting license.
$$ goes back to wildlife conservation and state fish and game
$$ for bait and other hunting equipment builds economy and shows how vital hunting is to our economy

Exhibit B
ANTI.....
Doesnt want people to hunt, fish or people to have the right to bear arms.

Who would you rather have in existence? Id rather have someone who baits legally and ethically then some antis trying to prove their wack job point of view. Thats what I was saying.....rather see that guy doing what he is doing instead of putting that effort and money into something like PETA. I have talked with people before that thought hunting out of a treestand or blind was just as bad and thought it is wrong. They werent hunters and didnt understand alot of the logic and methods. That mentality translates over to the rank of hunters them selves alot of times between different regions and customs. Now that were way off topic...im pretty sure there is a baiting thread over in the deer hunting section..........


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

To sum it up the pictures are photo shopped or have x-ray vision on the cameras. I am done now.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

holy schnott


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

RiverRob said:


> Doesnt want people to hunt, fish or people to have the right to bear arms.


I have been ok with fish not having the right to bear arms


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

sodakfop said:


> RiverRob said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt want people to hunt, fish or people to have the right to bear arms.
> ...


Me too. I don't want the carp to start shooting back at me


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

without the arrow it kinda looks like its jumping a fence


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i like the fence in the background of the second, adds class, hehe, lokks a little short though


----------

